
Tether: Never Lose Your Phone Again - mirayadav
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m a huge fan of ycombinator and wanted to pass on something new that could be a nice fit for your website. My two team members and I are young, high school entrepreneurs at MIT who are the co-founders of Tether. Tether is a dual sticker system that makes sure that you never lose your phone again by immediately alerting you if you leave your phone behind.<p>We think Tether could be a great story for ycombinator for these reasons:<p>1.	Innovative gear – Most other products tell you where your phone is once you have lost it, meanwhile Tether pre-emptively alerts you as soon as you leave your phone behind.
2.	Sleek design – The Tether stickers are very small and slim and look great, so you don’t have to worry about sticking them to anything!
3.	Reliable - Unlike any other phone locator product, Tether works even when the phone is dead or broken.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please let me know how I can make the writing process easy for your team. I am happy to send more information about ourselves and the product. We recently launched an Indiegogo campaign at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;tether&#x2F;14704093 you can also visit us at www.tetherdevices.com.<p>Thanks for taking the time to check us out and I look forward to hearing from you!<p>Thank You,
Mira Yadav
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[http://tetherdevices.com/index.html/index.html/](http://tetherdevices.com/index.html/index.html/)

Because non-linked submissions to Hacker News are ranked lower, it might make
sense to submit the link to TetherDevices without any commentary. Then add
additional information as a comment once the new story has been created.

Good luck.

------
andreicon
there should be a way to tag these with "Shameless self-promotion" although i
get the feeling that's what yc is

